# Might be loosing my mind



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey fellas,
I have a 06 Big Bear that I have been fighting with for almost 3 months now. I installed a custom snorkel and fought jetting problems. Long story short, I think I finally have the jetting correct, but he seems to be running at a higher RPM now. I have the idle adjusted correctly, but it seems like I am going through the gears a lot quicker than I use to. I know that 1st and 2nd gear on the Bear are really low, but it seems like I have to ride in 4th and 5th exclusively (unless I'm in real deep).
Has any one had this happen to them? Is it just my imagination? I can figure out why one thing would even affect the other.
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## grizzlyadams (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you change your pilot jets? or are they still stock? And have checked the cables
I had a problem with my 02 bb choke barrel sticking, Just any idea


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, I went up 3 sizes on the pilot and 6 or 7 on the main. The choke seems to be moving freely. When I adjust the lever, the bike responds.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Does your engine run good through out the throttle range? Popping, backfiring, sluggish? Low end torque affected? Why do you need to run in the higher gears? RPM's don't seem to match the speed you think you should be moving? Snorkel and jetting do not change the gear ratio as we all know. Clutch slipping? Just throwing some questions out there.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, This is interesting.

Maybe since it's snorkeled, your hearing more of the intake noise and the sound makes you feel like your overwinding the motor, thus needing to run in a higher gear.

I know air and fuel mixtures have nothing to do with gearing.

Like Bruin, I'm just slinging ideas out there.

Keep us posted.



Just sayin'


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes the engine seems to run fine through the throttle range. There is no popping or backfiring. It just seems like it revs high when I accelerate. I find myself having to go through the gears really fast when I take off. It's not like the clutch is slipping. It seems to be consistent through all the gears. When I get into high gear, It seems to act a little better. 
As for the low end torque, I seem to have all that I had before. I can run it in 1st or 2nd in a hole and spin the tires when I need to?
Like I said, maybe I am imagining this, but i don't think it's running perfect?
One other question: Does anyone know of a shop that has a Dyno that can tune a carb bike. Somewhere in S.E. Louisiana or S.W. Mississippi? I would like to have a professional hook it up to the machine and check my work?
Thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

maybe its jetted correctly and you have more power/throttle response to get you through the gears quicker?


----------

